# php_mysql.dll verschollen



## Husky (23. Juli 2001)

also nach dem 6. isntallier versuch funktioniert jetz endlich wenigstens PHP (fragt mich nich wie aba irgendwie leuft das dingens jetz).

OK nu zu meinem prob:
Der Apache findet einfach die php_mysql.dll nich. ich hab schon win nach suchen lassen  das findet auch nix. ;(( 

also auch wenn ihr keine antwort habt  dann postet ma ne URL mit ner guten install anleitung von nem WAMP system. THX

P.S.: ich hab den neusten apache soweit ich weiß und win 2k. (und PHP4 natürlich  ) 

[7VoE]Husky 

;(( ich will endlich mySQL mami *quengel* ;((


----------



## Husky (25. Juli 2001)

*mhhh....*

irgendwie is hier nich viel los. könnt  oda wollt ;(( ihr mir nich helfen  

BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  BITTE  

Ich brauch das umbedingt ! HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ;(( 


[7VoE]Husky:--


----------



## Dunsti (25. Juli 2001)

alle wollen hier helfen ... leider scheint noch keiner vor Dir dieses Problem gehabt zu haben.  

Auch ich kann Dir da net so richtig helfen ... das einzige was mir einfallen würde ist: installiere PHP nochmal.  

hier findest Du eine Seite, wo die Installation (WAMP) beschrieben ist. (sogar auf deutsch)

hoffe das hilft

----------[ edit ]----------

Nachtrag: hier noch eine Seite in english speziell für Win 2000

----------[ edit ]----------

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Husky (26. Juli 2001)

aba PHP funzt doch !


----------



## Dunsti (26. Juli 2001)

das schon, aber wie der Name schon sagt "php_mysql.dll" .... meiner Meinung nach sind das die MySQL-Funktionen von PHP.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Husky (26. Juli 2001)

kann ma eina von euch die datei mit win suchen ? damit ich weiß wo die sein muss (PHP zu instalieren ging bei mir auch nich grad einfach und ich hab keinen schimmer warums jetz leuft also auchnich wie ich es dann wieder zum laufen krige). wenn ich nen par infos krig kann ich mir nochmal genau überlegen was ich mache.


----------



## Dunsti (26. Juli 2001)

ich hab auf meinem Rechner (noch) kein PHP installiert. (nur Apache, Perl und MySQL)
Demnach war meine Suche (ich hab wirklich danach suchen lassen) Ergebnislos.  

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber nur zwei Positionen, wo die Datei stehen kann: entweder im Windows-Verzeichnis (bzw. Windows\System) oder im Programmverzeichnis selbst.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Husky (26. Juli 2001)

*na wo sind den die PHP user ?*

kann jetz BITTEE eina der PHP hat mal nachsehn ? das kostet doch nnich die welt *heul*. man ich bin am ende . 5 minuten maximal. das muss doch machbar sein.

P.S.: diese deutsche anleitung hab ich auch aba da fehlt die hälfte.


----------



## Husky (30. Juli 2001)

das glaub ich nich.  
is das den zuviel verlangt das da mal einer nach sieht ? ihr wollt wohl alle nur eure eigenen sachen beantwortet haben aba selber helfen überhaubt nicht. findet ihr den SUCHEN button nich oda wie ?? das spricht nicht gerade für dieses forum. 
Dunsti hat ja versucht zu helfen jetz seit ihr an der reihe.


----------



## Husky (3. August 2001)

*argh wieso bin ich nur deutscher ??*

also die deutschen anleitungen sind echter schrott. PHP4 anleitung steht drauf aba die reden drin von ner php_mysql extension die es aba in PHP4 ganichmehr giebt da der mySQL suport schon fest intigriert ist.

super !!!

also noch ne idee wasn PHP/mySQL newbie brauch um loszulegen ?? (auf die instalanleitung will ich mcih da nich verlassen)

P.S.: wie kann ich testen ob mySQL wirklich geht ??


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. August 2001)

schau mal unter der seite http://sourceforge.net/projects/foxserv/ gibts n geiles proggi, das installiert apache, php4 und mysql in einem ruck und es funktioniert auf anhieb.

btw ich hab diese mysql dll auch gar nich aber bei mir funzt es halt.
was bei mir noch nich funzt is unter win2k, aber das is ne andre geschichte.;((


----------



## Husky (3. August 2001)

*ähm*

ja klasse sache aba ich will auch alles einstellenkönnen und die neuste version will ich auch. außerdem leuft doch jetz alles. giebs sonst noch irgendwelche tools ich gebrauchen könnte.

hab da mal was von php(my)admin gehört. was kann man damit machen ??


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. August 2001)

mysqladmin is da auch mit bei!!
damit kannste deine datenbank administrieren, also tabellen anlegen, daten einfügen ändern.....

aber ich hab da noch n besseres tool das heisst mysqlfront (greetz to brother .:wo0zy:.%) ) dass is noch n zacken besser!!


----------



## wo0zy (3. August 2001)

hehe, jo das is wirklich besser und einfacher!!  da kommt zwar immer sone lustige fehlermeldung aber das proggy funzt trotzdem!!


----------



## Dunsti (3. August 2001)

Hi,

ich hab was gefunden: die Dateien LIBMYSQL.DLL und PHP3_MYSQL.DLL werden für PHP3 benötigt.
Bei PHP4 ist das MySQL-Modul bereits hineinkompiliert worden, und wird nicht extra benötigt.

Hast Du also PHP3 oder PHP4 ???

die oben genannten DLL-Dateien sind übrigens in der WIN32-Binaries-ZIP-Datei für PHP3 enthalten.

auf http://www.php.net (da wo Du PHP runterladen kannst) steht übrigens auch nochmal, daß bei der Version 4 der MySQL-Support "Build In" ist.


----------EDIT----------

ich hätte gleich weiterlesen sollen: hier noch ein Auszug aus meinem Buch:


> Der wesentliche Unterschied von PHP4 zu PHP3 ist die Tatsache, daß das MySQL-Modul nun bereits hineinkompiliert wurde. Das ist wichtig zu wissen, denn die entsprechende DLL wird nicht mehr benötigt. in der PHP.INI von PHP4 gibt es dennoch eine DLL-Extension dafür - deren Aktivierung führt aber zum Absturz.


Wenn Du also PHP4 hast, dann muss in der PHP.INI in dem Abschnitt "Windows Extensions" der Eintrag "extension=php_mysql.dll" raus, oder ein Semikolon davor.

----------EDIT----------

Hilft das was ?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Husky (4. August 2001)

*PHP 4 !*

hab ich auch mitbekommen das das fest eincompiliert is bei php4 aba erst als ich die englische instalanleitung gelesen hab. in einer deutschen stand das nicht ! wo bekomm ich denn dieses ding das besser als PHPmyadmin is her ? und gibes ne deutsche version ?

danke ! 

P.S.: es scheint jetz alles zu laufen (aba wenn ihr noch zusatz tools habt immer her damit). aba da ich mir nich 100% sicher bin hätt ich gern mal ein script von euch womit ich das am einfachsten testen kann. THX =)

P.P.S.: wenn ihr noch gute tutorials habt immer her damit :| 

:-- [7VoE]Husky


----------



## Husky (4. August 2001)

*mist*

ok mySQL is schwiriger als ich dachte.  also auch auf die gefahr hin das diese frage schon oft genug gestellt wurde: könnt ihr mir nen buch empfehlen ???


----------



## wo0zy (4. August 2001)

jo, ich kann dir da nen buch empfehlen und das is sogar noch kostenlos!!!

hier gibs das! und das prog gibs hier

das prog  musste hier rein kopieren! mysql\lib\debug

dann müsste es gehen, kommt zwar ne kleine fehlermeldung, funzt aber trotzdem!


----------



## Husky (5. August 2001)

*mySQL !*

ich brauch was über mySQL (das werd ich trotzdem lesen).


----------



## wo0zy (5. August 2001)

über mysql steht da eigentlich alles wissenswerte drin! denke ich zumindest!!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (5. August 2001)

ja woozy hat recht. ausserdem müsstest du doch eigentlich wissen, dass mysql hauptsächlich (wenn nicht sogar ausgeschlossen) mit php angesteuert wird


----------



## wo0zy (5. August 2001)

also ich denke das diese buch reichen müssteum mysql und phph zu lernen!! wem das nicht reicht, dem empfehle ich nur immerwieder die linkdatenbank hier auf der seite!! (ganz unten is der link dazu):|


----------

